# FlippinOut Custom for forum member



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

One of our fellow forum members asked that I create a custom _Axiom_ for him and he kept the boundaries simple, yet profoundly expansive. His name is Pat, so he wanted three woods in the frame that represented each letter of his name P-A-T. Well, that only left about a thousand wood choices for me, but he did help a little and stated that he wanted Thuja Burl, so "T" was covered.

This frame wound up having many,many species of woods- some domestic and common while others very rare and exotic. I included a lanyard hole on this model, something I will now be offering on all my custom slingshots at no charge and something that can be added to anything in the Enthusiast and Sportsman Grade for a nominal cost.

Anyway, the frame is finished in multiple coats of the FlippinOut standard conversion varnish, offering better scratch and water resistance than polyurethane by miles. The fork tips are slightly dished to allow for better band tracking and the used of tubes if desired. This one will be handed down for generations to come!

Enough babble, check out the photos!




















































If you are interested in having a custom made to your specs, just drop me a PM or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

She's in the U.K , cleared customs and is now being " Held " by Royal Mail whilst they contact the addressee ( only found out through the USPS tracking blah ) , in the mean time I shall look at the pics and resign myself to waiting some more ( impatient is a charge oft levelled at me ) , cheers Nathan , lovely work and some yellowheart and honduran rosewood for wifeypoos Peerless ( palmswell maybe ) ?

Pat


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful, I can imagine the work with all the different woods!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

That was a lot of work I guess!!
And a great slingshot cames out!
Amazing!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real work of art! Holy smokes.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my god, nathan. oh my god.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how many materials can you get in 1 catty lol? fantastic work


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

I really appreciate the level of craftsmanship/artistry that you've put into making her , again many thanks , is there a possibilty of snakewood on the Peerless ? Don't want much do I lol ?

Pat


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

AlmostHuman said:


> I really appreciate the level of craftsmanship/artistry that you've put into making her , again many thanks , is there a possibilty of snakewood on the Peerless ? Don't want much do I lol ?
> 
> Pat


You are quite welcome!

Any wood is a possibility so long as your pocket book can handle it. You don't want to know what snakewood costs!! So I would put the question to you- how bad do you want it?

I am happy to make slingshots from any wood I can acquire.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

pat, id be like a dog with 2 wangs when i got that,flawless slingshot


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

it looks so good, i could eat it.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That is a true custom, and a fabulous work of art! You're still getting better at this.

Keep up the good work


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Makes thuya look inexpensive don't it ? Scary prices .... I know the woods I suggested for the Peerless are vanilla , any chance of spalted holly ? Bit more realistic .....

Saw some lovely mappa burl , nearly **** when I saw the price .


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> pat, id be like a dog with 2 wangs when i got that,flawless slingshot


Meaning what, you'd band them up with TB gold and shoot them with a thumb/forefinger brace technique?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> pat, id be like a dog with 2 wangs when i got that,flawless slingshot


Meaning what, you'd band them up with TB gold and shoot them with a thumb/forefinger brace technique?
[/quote]
meaning id be excited,,is there a problem here???


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

It'd be a problem if you were a dachshund ..... especially going down stairs .


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> It'd be a problem if you were a dachshund ..... especially going down stairs .


lol true enuff,how long before u got it pat?


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Spalted sycamore ftw now . At this rate it'll be a spalted Peerless , though the yew is a bit meh(ish)


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Still no sign , stuck in a warehouse like at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark .....


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> pat, id be like a dog with 2 wangs when i got that,flawless slingshot


Meaning what, you'd band them up with TB gold and shoot them with a thumb/forefinger brace technique?
[/quote]
meaning id be excited,,is there a problem here???
[/quote]
No problem, just a suggestion as to what the dog would do with two wangs.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> Still no sign , stuck in a warehouse like at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark .....


lol .be with you soon mate,make sure u post them fork hits ok


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Once again top shelf Nathan, each creation is more beautiful than the last. I love mine, very comfortable shooter.
Philly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Another beauty, Bravo!.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow! That is a beautiful slingshot. Great work.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Dog with two wangs!! Got me rolling on that one. But, you may be correct. It is a spectacle to behold, but it isn't just pretty, it is a shooter at heart and comes wired for "fork hit resistance" from the workshop. When you shoot a slingshot that fine, you start to pay attention to things and fork hits quickly become a distant memory. I can't remember the last fork hit I had. Fine slingshots demand fine form!


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

WOW, that's a technique to aspire to, stunning work, truly stunning.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

philly said:


> WOW, that's a technique to aspire to, stunning work, truly stunning.


Thank you. It was a pleasure to create this one for Pat


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this, stunning would be an understatement. Excellent work Nathan.

Martin


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I can't remember the last fork hit I had.


I can! That's why I don't try arial shooting anymore. That "POP!!" sound on a really nice slingshot will stay with me a while,


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is one serious frame Bud! A true Craftsman shows his skills in everything he produces-you is one showin dude!!!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

You make the most beutiful frames dude, once I get past this financial crisis (lol like the rest of the world) I shall own one of your frames!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You make the most beutiful frames dude, once I get past this financial crisis (lol like the rest of the world) I shall own one of your frames!


No worries and no hurries! I plan to be making these for a long, long time. Just like this freakin' worldwide financial mess seems to be too


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Nathan can i just complement you on a first class slingshot a work of art and not a single peace of multiplex in sight
with slingshots like this you can only go from strenght to strength.TOP OF THE CLASS


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Pete! I think it is about time to have a FlippinOut design casted in metal. I will be in touch.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Thanks Pete! I think it is about time to have a FlippinOut design casted in metal. I will be in touch.


Just hope we can do justice to your work


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Totally over the moon with her , the thuya looks good enough to eat , best of all it shoots very , very nicely . As I stated in my status update it's like I've had her for years and we make a good team ....
Cheers Nathan , you've made the catty of my dreams a reality !

Pat


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is music to my ear's! So glad it not only fits your style but fits your shooting style!

The Axiom is a fantastic shooter if I do say so myself!


----------

